# Self Help = SCAM (or called Personal Improvement sometimes). A scam setup and invented by scammers such as Napoleon Hill.



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

(Self) Improvement, is imo only legit when I ir it follows this pattern:
1. Set *measurable *goals (for example: ..% of body fat; .. amount of dollars saved; .. hours of excercise; ... number of random women met and chatted up; .. amount of sex; ... (PSL) rated looks overall by randoms.
2. Set *time path*, when these goals need to be reached (end date, and measurement dates along the way to track porgress).
3. Set *actions*, activitiies and time that needs to be done. *And track* it,.
4. Accountablility. meaning: *Punishment*, if fail to reach goals. Punishments, can range from physical or mental punishments all the way up to suicide. AND, *Rewards *one will give oneself if one reaches goals.

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
The self help industry. Or Self Improvement industry. Often misses or lacks in the 1 or more of the above 3 points.

The self help industry started (largly) by Napoleon Hill. The dude was a scammer. An this self help thing he started was also a scam he came up with. It was the most succesfull scam he set up; and it still is massively success today as a scam.
The Self help, often lacks (be design, so to keep you comming back): measurable goals; a set time path; accountabibilty, punishment and reward.

Here is an article that explains how this Self Help, was a whole scam from the get go. Skipp the parts where the autor ot this article bitches about Napolean Hill being promiscuous, or being part of a cult. But the part about the whole self help shit, is pretty legit.








The Untold Story of Napoleon Hill, the Greatest Self-Help Scammer of All Time


Napoleon Hill is the most famous conman you’ve probably never heard of. Born into poverty in rural Virginia at the end of the 19th century, Hill went on to write one of the most successful self-help books of the 20th century: Think and Grow Rich. In fact, he helped invent the genre. But it’s the...




paleofuture.gizmodo.com






Or if you dont wanna read. This is the summary in words and shouts:


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Feb 11, 2020)

learning to think critically about obstacles in your life and how to conceptualize realistic goals should be common sense, crazy that people fll for this bullshit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> how to conceptualize realistic goals should be common sense


Still alot of people in my observation (me included). Can set decent goals, put fail at this excecution thing:
1. action plan, 100% actions based desciption (what to do + how long) doing what needs/has to be done to get there.
2. tracking doing these actions and the time.
3. Accountability, punishing yourself (hard) if you don't do the set actions one set to do (and reward if you do).
4.When not reaching set goals; punishing yourself (hard) if you don't achieve the set goal (and reward if you do).


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 11, 2020)

I think one of the main issue people have is that they think and make decisions in the moment, but to actually reach their goal will mean staying consistent, often time for many years. For instance, I can sit here typing on this forum and get a strong emotional reaction about how I need to get lean and muscular, but that actually doesn't count towards my goal of becoming lean and muscular at all. Only consistency over a long time will grant me my goal. Which is hard to do day in and day out. 

I agree with your list OP.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Feb 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Still alot of people in my observation (me included). Can set decent goals, put fail at this excecution thing:
> 1. action plan, 100% actions based desciption (what to do + how long) doing what needs/has to be done to get there.
> 2. tracking doing these actions and the time.
> 3. Accountability, punishing yourself (hard) if you don't do the set actions one set to do (and reward if you do).
> 4.When not reaching set goals; punishing yourself (hard) if you don't achieve the set goal (and reward if you do).


oh yeah, not attacking you for making the thread, attacking these snake oil salesmen who sell hour long videos saying the same stuff.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> I think one of the main issue people have is that they think and make decisions in the moment, but to actually reach their goal will mean staying consistent, often time for many years. For instance, I can sit here typing on this forum and get a strong emotional reaction about how I need to get lean and muscular, but that actually doesn't count towards my goal of becoming lean and muscular at all. Only consistency over a long time will grant me my goal. Which is hard to do day in and day out.
> 
> I agree with your list OP.


I agree.
Therefore the focus should 95% be on:
* *actions *to take daily (or x amounts per week, for .. hours)
* how are you going to *reward *yourself if you do them?
* how are you going tp *punish *yourself if you don't do them?


For example.
*What is the number 1 (about 75%) predictor people end up with good retirement?*
They actually *DO/DID *something, and put money aside (aka: savings rate).
*Not *discusions about wich stocks to buy, spreadsheeting returns, returns rate, etc... Was the main preditor.
*BUT, *Plain old stupid just doing something (aka setting money aside, to whatever-where ever)
It way les fucking mattered if they did it in ETFs or Mutual Funds, or whatever. They just did something.

It's stupid-simple; like that. Reglauraly:



MOST peope are Passive/Inactive as fuck.


----------



## StressShady (Feb 11, 2020)

if it costs money , it's probably scam


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

Even better is to focus on executing the correct process and not the exact result you’re getting short term Unless it’s something really obvious and clear with 99% of variables defined like how much weight you lost


----------



## MogTheMogger (Feb 11, 2020)

absolute amazing thread op. i legit thought of this before but never paid attention, just like the diet scam, you need actions and consistency in what you do, still. the self-help community has helped me on finding some amazing books and threads, thanks still.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Even better is to focus on executing the correct process and not the exact result you’re getting short term Unless it’s something really obvious and clear with 99% of variables defined like how much weight you lost


I agree alot. *Actions-process* *is key*. With self-help, I feel the empahsis is placed way way way to muuch if not only on: motivation, reasoning, rationalising, mentally investegating oneself, feeling good/better, internal thinking, and mental masturbation stuff like that.
While the main empahsis should be on: executing action plan. (plus accountability system; which can be things like: punishments and rewards system on top of it. So to force oneself in action when motivation is lacking/dropped on a day and excuses are running rampant in the brain)


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 11, 2020)

YOU HEARD IT HERE. IM ROPING IF I DONT REACH 9-12% BF IN 5 MONTHS. CURRENTLY 24% BF


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 11, 2020)

Only read the title but ye... Self help is not "other peson help". It's self help. your self


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 11, 2020)

good thing for me as i set no goals so i cant be disappointed


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just LOL at my life

I took fucking action to get buccal fat removal, and then I cut hard for 3 months to get chiseled and I won, I literally won at life

Then I let retards tell me I was too skinny, put the weight back on and I cant get turbo lean again, its like my bodyfat% is stuck and I cant go any lower


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 11, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> YOU HEARD IT HERE. IM ROPING IF I DONT REACH 9-12% BF IN 5 MONTHS. CURRENTLY 24% BF


also everytime i skip my skincare routine i will jump off a 3 meter high bridge head first


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 11, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> also everytime i skip my skincare routine i will jump off a 3 meter high bridge head first


Lol I think you’ll die


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 11, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Lol I think you’ll die


i mean, its a big bonesmash if it is successful and i dont die


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 11, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> ok without going head first nohting will happen, right?


Ya I think you’ll be good


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> YOU HEARD IT HERE. IM ROPING IF I DONT REACH 9-12% BF IN 5 MONTHS. CURRENTLY 24% BF


I'll join you, If I don't have extra 15000 in July.



iprayforascension said:


> also everytime i skip my skincare routine i will jump off a 3 meter high bridge head first


I'll just had to do 10 minutes situps, for not reaching work hours goal. Your punishment is harsher though.
I think I prefer excercise type of punishments.


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I'll join you, If I don't have extra 15000 in July.
> 
> 
> I'll just had to do 10 minutes situps, for not reaching work hours goal. Your punishment is harsher though.
> I think I prefer excercise type of punishments.


Ok maybe every time I miss skincare just like a 5km fun since i fucking hate cardio


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> Ok maybe every time I miss skincare just like a 5km fun since i fucking hate cardio


sounds like a much better option.
Punishments, with long term benifits are best imo. You get likeextra benifits in future from your pain.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 11, 2020)

Punishment is bullshit. What are you going to do, whip yourself? Starve yourself? Force yourself to drink bleech?

No, you are gonna go heavy into negative self-talk. And that is *never *good. You need to be your own biggest fan, *especially *when you are failling to reach your goals. Because then you need all the mental strength and fortitude you can get to fight harder or change your plan.

Rewarding yourself is much better tbh.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Punishment is bullshit. What are you going to do, whip yourself? Starve yourself? Force yourself to drink bleech?
> 
> No, you are gonna go heavy into negative self-talk. And that is *never *good. You need to be your own biggest fan, *especially *when you are failling to reach your goals. Because then you need all the mental strength and fortitude you can get to fight harder or change your plan.
> 
> Rewarding yourself is much better tbh.


Reward system works.
But imo. rewards + punishment system; works better. Because fear is also a great motivator for action.

With punishments. I was and am more thinking in lines of: 10 minutes situps; loss of privilge to go to spa the next day (unless earn back), 3km run; etc.. (basically doing something you dislike or find painfull, but doesn't hurt you longterm or might even be healthy. Or taking away something you like)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 15, 2020)

A good video. About the Self-Help, for wealth


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 13, 2021)

Napoleon Hill scammer​


----------



## AutismMaxing (Jan 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Napoleon Hill scammer​



My entire reality is shattered. Thanks!

If I ever become an Oldcel (50+) I'm gurumaxing; It looks like there's a good amount of older women that enjoy this stuff (maybe in the future also). That Tina woman in the first video was hot and young, but I wouldn't be surprised if she was a plant by Penn and Teller for better ratings, or they just got lucky that a woman like her was there that day.

Dan Pena is a scammer pathologically liar as well btw. But it's nice to see the angry old man expose the other scammers.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 14, 2021)

AutismMaxing said:


> My entire reality is shattered. Thanks!
> 
> If I ever become an Oldcel (50+) I'm gurumaxing; It looks like there's a good amount of older women that enjoy this stuff (maybe in the future also). That Tina woman in the first video was hot and young, but I wouldn't be surprised if she was a plant by Penn and Teller for better ratings, or they just got lucky that a woman like her was there that day.
> 
> Dan Pena is a scammer pathologically liar as well btw. But it's nice to see the angry old man expose the other scammers.


True.
Dan Pena is also a big scammer.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 15, 2021)

Just proves how important being able to sell and persuade is


----------

